# California Natural - Herring and Sweet Potato



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on this food? I'm going to try to use this as a rotation food. My boy is currently on Nature's Variety Beef and Barley. I realize the protein level is low but I'm going to add EVO canned. Is it OK to add a different protein source of canned food (i.e., 95% beef) to a fish protein kibble? Thanks much!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

California natural sweet potatoe and herring is for dogs with sensitive stomachs or allergies so it is a very good food for them.
They also have canned food the california natural so you may want to look into this if your dog suffers from allergies or a sensitive stomach. 

Natures Variety is a very good food also.

Adding a topper is fine. I always do in the evening meal.

There are alot of premium foods to add for rotation!


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

wags said:


> There are alot of premium foods to add for rotation!


Thanks, wags! I'm pretty sure Cornelius is allergic to chicken so I have to be careful in what I try with him. I'm also thinking of rotating with NV Instinct (Duck and Turkey) but I am a little worried about the turkey. But I guess it's trial and error, right??


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

If your dog has allergies trying the california natural is a good thing! California natural also has a lamb and rice your pup may like this also! Try their wet food also!
Hes allergic to chicken so I really dont know if he will be to turkey, duck but it is a fowl!
I love that name yopu gave him, I already said this to you in another post but again haha~reminds me of planet of the apes movies haha! So clever haha!

Yes dog food is trial and error and you already have a heads up knowing hes allergic to chicken! 
Hope you find what agrees with Cornelius!


----------



## Rodney (Jul 28, 2009)

Minimum acceptable meat content.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Rodney, is that your only and final answer?


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Rodney said:


> Minimum acceptable meat content.


I know. That's why I was also asking the question about adding the canned Evo 95% Beef ... whether it was acceptable to add a different canned protein source to a dry kibbel protein source.

Thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really not a fan of foods like california natural or nat. balance due to low meat content. Most of the dogs with allergies do well on grain free foods, there are many that are made from alternate protein sources like lamb, fish, etc.


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I'm really not a fan of foods like california natural or nat. balance due to low meat content. Most of the dogs with allergies do well on grain free foods, there are many that are made from alternate protein sources like lamb, fish, etc.


Thanks. I am also going to try the NV Instinct on rotation as well but that's almost double the price where I buy. Trying to save a little $$ and do what's right by my boy. *sigh* ... who knew feeding my fur kid would be so hard!!!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

You could always try Honest Kitchen and add some meat to it. 1/2 to 1 cup meat per 1 cup Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

have you checked taste of the wild pacific stream? it doesent have chicken and its grain free, costs around $40 for 30 lb bag, but this may vary depending on locations, so its a good idea to check around:

Taste of the Wild : Dealer Locator


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

bigbon555 said:


> If you wish to keep your red wedding dress in perfect condition, the discount wedding dresses should receive attention as soon as possible, then the short wedding dress will be carefully holding, even long time, the vintage wedding dress will as new as before.---------------------------------------------------------------------------wedding dress


WTF??? What is up with this post??


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

its spam. they posted the other day too. im sitting here deleting all posts from him haha


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> its spam. they posted the other day too. im sitting here deleting all posts from him haha


Ok, I was a little confused as to why someone was linking to dress stuff! :biggrin: I noticed other posts in other threads also!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's not my absolute favorite food out there, because of the lower meat content, BUT I have a senior beagle, and it seems to be the one and only thing that agrees with him on any level. Granted he has issues (though his stupid vet claims he's perfectly fine, I'm not a total idiot and know otherwise... though I have yet to pinpoint them.) it's been wonderful for him. My other two dogs can handle just about anything, so I do go higher quality for them, and am dabbling in raw at the moment for them.... as for Max, Cali Nat is where he's going to stay. I use the canned foods as well. His favorite seems to be the Salmon. I buy them all, but the Lamb seems to get incredibly firm after one day in the fridge and is harder to mix.


----------

